# Please educate me on this microchip registration thing!



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I suddenly realized the importance of registering Kaze's microchip, and I want to make sure I'm doing it right. He was microchipped in order to leave England to move with his original owner back to the US. His owner bought the microchip and I guess his info was put on it back in England. He later sold Kaze to me and gave me all of the old vet records with microchip info. He told me he never "registered" Kaze. I thought he meant through a Kennel Club, but after an exhaustive search for Kaze's breeder, I realized that he must've meant that he never registered his microchip. This is weird, because when I contacted the microchip maker in the search for Kaze's breeder, I was told the microchip had the original owner's contact info already on it, or at least they were able to see somehow that the chip # was associated with his name/contact info at the time.

Anyways, I wasn't going to register the chip, and even talked to my holistic vet about the possibility of removing it. Now I'm realizing that, no matter what, I need to get the chip info into my name in case the old owner comes asking for him back, or Kaze gets loose and picked up by animal control. The last thing I'd want is for him to be returned to his original owner who didn't even want him in the first place (which is why he sold him to me). Similarly, I wouldn't want to end up in some crazy court case for custody of the dog and the ruling to return him is due to the fact that the original owner's info is on the chip, and he said I stole his dog or something. I've heard of crazy things happening.

So when I searched the interwebs, I found that the chip was made by either HomeAgain or Save This Life. Well, which is it? And who do I register the chip with? Both? I started with HomeAgain, and it says I have to pay $17.99 a year for this service. I just went to the Save This Life site and plugged in the chip # and it gave me an error message. Does that mean the chip is not theirs and I cannot register with them? I just went to Home Again and it says the chip has not been registered with them. I remember when I contacted the manufacturer, they did tell me that the chip # was associated with the original owner's contact info.

What should I do?


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

The other option would be to press my vet to remove the microchip, and then he would have zero relation to the original owner. He would be my dog forever. I know the vet said it would be difficult to find the microchip because it can move around, and it's so small, but she never said it was impossible. Or maybe I can update the chip info on one of these databases and then let the annual registration expire, so it would expire with my name on it in case anyone ever scanned his chip. I really don't want to pay money for the rest of his life for a chip I don't even want in his body. None of my other dogs have chips and they've been fine for almost 8 years now.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

When we adopted Wick he had a microchip from the rescue in him, it had not been registered yet either. I went online and entered the number and filled out his info. That being said the rescues information had been entered already on the chip it was just not registered to an account online. I believe this is what might be going on with you. 

Plug in the number and follow the directions on homeagain's site to register when you get there I bet you will see the original owners contact info (as I saw our rescue sites) which you can then delete and enter your own. 

From my understanding until you do this part of the registration your chip will not be entered into the database that is accessed by anyone who scans your dog.

But I could be wrong so changing the contact info by logging in and paying is the safest bet if you don't want a custody battle ...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've only ever paid a one-time fee to register microchips. I know some offer additional services with an annual registration (more $$), but I didn't think the extra stuff was worth extra money. Have the policies changed to where you no longer have the option to do a one-time registration?


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

First, the dog is yours, you paid for him, I assume there is a contract of some sort showing exchange of funds for the "property", so registering him has nothing to do with owning him. But I would highly recommend registering him for other obvious reasons. The chips move around and their not worth removing in my view. 

Here is info from HomeAgain site

Pet Microchip FAQs for Vets & Shelters | HomeAgain Pet Microchip


How much does HomeAgain membership cost pet owners?

Following the first year of HomeAgain membership (which is regularly priced at $17.99 but may be offered at a discount through a HomeAgain vet clinic or shelter), pet owners will be able to maintain their exclusive member benefits by renewing their annual membership at a nominal cost of $17.99 per year. 
Note: microchip registration is included with the first year of HomeAgain membership. Once registered, microchips remain in the HomeAgain database permanently and may be updated online at no charge anytime by logging into HomeAgain.com, *regardless of annual membership status.*


To me this means that you pay $18 to register him and get some member benefits for the year, then you can renew the membership or not, and it won't impact the registered microchip.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

eddie1976E said:


> First, the dog is yours, you paid for him, I assume there is a contract of some sort showing exchange of funds for the "property", so registering him has nothing to do with owning him. But I would highly recommend registering him for other obvious reasons. The chips move around and their not worth removing in my view.
> 
> Here is info from HomeAgain site
> 
> ...


I bought the dog from a co-worker and there was no contract. I paid in cash with no receipt. I would have plenty of witnesses who knew that the original owner did not want the dog, and that he was selling him to me. The only thing still associating Kaze and the original owner is this microchip. I guess I could contact HomeAgain and see what name they show against the microchip. I would assume none, since when I search their site for the chip #, nothing comes up. But the chip was purchased at a vet office in England, and they (and the manufacturer of the chip: Destron Fearing) both confirmed that they show the chip/dog belonging to the original owner's name. This is what bothers me. It is definitely worth $18 one time to ensure that Kaze will live out his days with my Love and no other.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Call Home Again and give them the number -- they'll know right away if it's theirs or not. Also, before doing much more work to transfer it, I would have your vet's front desk staff scan the dog with their chip reader to be sure the UK chip is reading correctly with US scanners, if you haven't already (there are sometimes issues with this).

If it turns out to be a HomeAgain chip, it's not hard to transfer. We've transferred many chips through them in rescue. It's as simple as filling out a form and returning it with payment. If the chip is scanning correctly, please consider keeping the properly registered chip in your dog -- no one _plans _to have a dog slip away unexpectedly, but these chips really do get dogs home when bad stuff happens. 

They do charge the $17.99 to transfer, if it's been registered previously (but if it's never been registered, you may get the original registration benefit that was prepaid with the chip--I've had that happen too). You never have to pay the 17.99 again--once you're registered with them, you're registered for life.

Aside from the transfer, the 17.99 gets you one year of their "premium" service, which you may choose to renew or not. The only major thing that's helpful about it is you get 24/7 phone access to a board certified emergency vet & pet poison control. For example....if your dog eats a plate of brownies or pack of sugarless gum at 2AM, and you want someone to do a weight calculation on the amount of cocoa or xylitol in it to figure out if it needs to go to the e-vet, you can call them and they'll do it for you--at no additional cost. Or if your dog has suddenly weird symptoms that you aren't sure about possibly needing a Sunday e-vet visit, instead of posting here and hoping someone knows, you just call them and talk to their emergency vet on the phone for good guidance. I happen to like that service, personally (and have used it).


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

counter said:


> I bought the dog from a co-worker and there was no contract. I paid in cash with no receipt. I would have plenty of witnesses who knew that the original owner did not want the dog, and that he was selling him to me. The only thing still associating Kaze and the original owner is this microchip. I guess I could contact HomeAgain and see what name they show against the microchip. I would assume none, since when I search their site for the chip #, nothing comes up. But the chip was purchased at a vet office in England, and they (and the manufacturer of the chip: Destron Fearing) both confirmed that they show the chip/dog belonging to the original owner's name. This is what bothers me. It is definitely worth $18 one time to ensure that Kaze will live out his days with my Love and no other.


You will have to have some proof the dog is yours before they will let you register a dog that is already registered. I adopted a dog who was already registered they required his adoption contract from the rescue to change it and to put it into my name. It didn't cost me anything tho.


----------



## zudnic (May 23, 2015)

I privately rescued a dog. The previous owners had a chip in him. It was 11 years ago, forget the service. I needed a sales contract or adoption papers to change the chip in my name. It was easy. I had the same concerns about getting into an ownership dispute. 

The dog escaped and came to my house. He just happened to be a Rottweiler and fit in well with my girls. I found his owners and returned him. But for 3 months he kept escaping and visiting. The owners would come get him after a few days. 4 months went by and no visits. I missed him, decided to check on him. They had him tied to a tree, no shelter, no food and water. It was 100 degrees outside. He was very skinny, could see his skeleton structure. I was mad. Found out the lady who had him husband was in prison, she didn't have money to feed him. I asked her for him. She said no its the husbands dog. So I offered her money until she couldn't refuse. Best $1,000 I ever spent! But you can see why I was worried about an ownership dispute.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's an FYI. This just happened to me this weekend:

I was out walking Traveler and some kids in the neighborhood came up to us with a dog in tow. They said they found him and after playing for some hours and finding that none of their parents wanted the dog they asked me to take him or they would just let him loose again.

Obviously I took the dog and we walked the area for hours to no avail. He was a very well kept young dog. Obviously well loved and well behaved. 

Long story short-On Saturday I took him to the most popular local vet to have him scanned for a chip. No luck. They said he wasn't chipped. They said if the local Animal shelter was full he would be PTS within 3 hours!!! WHAT!!!! We got back in the car and drove around some more. I ended up stopping at another vet office. They scanned him with a different looking scanner and Victory! He had a chip! That was terrific news. Unfortunately, the address was a city some 50 miles away from where he was found but the phone number listed was connected to an answering machine so a voice message was left. 

I left the dog with the vets office.

The takeaway from my story is that if your dog is chipped, be sure to UPDATE any contact information should you move or chance phone numbers.


I sure hope "Charlie" is home with his family today.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

zudnic said:


> I privately rescued a dog. The previous owners had a chip in him. It was 11 years ago, forget the service. I needed a sales contract or adoption papers to change the chip in my name. It was easy. I had the same concerns about getting into an ownership dispute.
> 
> The dog escaped and came to my house. He just happened to be a Rottweiler and fit in well with my girls. I found his owners and returned him. But for 3 months he kept escaping and visiting. The owners would come get him after a few days. 4 months went by and no visits. I missed him, decided to check on him. They had him tied to a tree, no shelter, no food and water. It was 100 degrees outside. He was very skinny, could see his skeleton structure. I was mad. Found out the lady who had him husband was in prison, she didn't have money to feed him. I asked her for him. She said no its the husbands dog. So I offered her money until she couldn't refuse. Best $1,000 I ever spent! But you can see why I was worried about an ownership dispute.


Wow thank you for checking up on the dog, I am so glad this story had a happy ending. Poor boy, thank goodness he had you.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I would pay the transfer fee and be done with it, the last thing I'd want is a dog running around with incorrect information on his microchip. That's a recipe for disaster


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

On Fritz's registration from the Canadian Kennel Club, there is no tatoo number, it lists his microchip number. It had been changed to my name shortly after I got him. No fee, no annual fee.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

There is also the AKC's Reunite service that you can register his chip with Pet Microchip Registration & Lost Pet Recovery | AKC Reunite as well as PetLink https://petlink.net/us/welcome


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm glad to see this thread. It made me go online and update the photos of my dogs. I have one dog chipped by HomeAgain, and two others by 24Petwatch. Next time I have one at the vet, I'll have them scan the dog to make sure it's still reading.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

dogfaeries said:


> I'm glad to see this thread. It made me go online and update the photos of my dogs. I have one dog chipped by HomeAgain, and two others by 24Petwatch. Next time I have one at the vet, I'll have them scan the dog to make sure it's still reading.


Between six cats and three dogs, I have an AVID chip, two 24PetWatch chips, five Bayer ResQ chips, and one microfindr chip. The AVID chip is registered to my vet, but the rest are all registered directly to me. The two older dogs are also registered with the AKC's Reunite. As soon as I get the youngest dog spayed and can apply for her PAL, she'll be registered, as well. 

Because I kept forgetting to ask to have whomever I had in scanned, it's noted on my file at the vet's office to scan and verify the chip of anyone I bring in.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

LeoRose said:


> Because I kept forgetting to ask to have whomever I had in scanned, it's noted on my file at the vet's office to scan and verify the chip of anyone I bring in.


Great idea!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

In general - Chips are only as good as their ability to be scanned by universal scanners and searched on open registries. 

The whole chip business in the U.S. Was fundamentally flawed by proprietary lock outs in the chips and data bases. Thereby defeating the purpose of the dang chips to begin with. :crazy:

If the chip cannot be read by a universal scanner get another chip implanted that is ISO compliant. Register it with the AKC Registery mentioned previously and pet link.

Petlink is a one time fee as well.

Will read further about the current chip implanted, but in general do not use chips or registries that don't allow universal scanners and don't cross check data bases.


----------



## River-Otter (Jun 1, 2015)

Gwenhwyfair, do you happen to know a brand of chip easily read by a universal scanner?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Most all sold chips by U.S. vets are now readable -- there was a debacle a while back one national vet chain selling chips that couldn't be read by some shelter scanners (!!!), but the system seems to be sorting itself out.

I'm a huge fan of Datamars/Petlink, for a lot of different reasons. We chose them for our rescue, after a lot of research and talking with our vet. The company is only in one line of business: microchips. The one-time registration fee is for life. There's no add on fees or renewals or premium plans -- the cost of the chip includes registration, and that's that. They won't bombard you with marketing for pet insurance or "maintenance" plans. Their online interface is good, and they are in the AAHA universal look-up database (not all of them are!).

Home Again is my second choice. Lots of vets choose them, and the chip seems to work fine. Their CS is pretty good. They confuse people with the optional $17.99 "premium plan" fee, which isn't necessary (already registered for life) but has extra benefits. The extra benefits are real (24/7 phone access to an emergency vet, at no extra charge), at least, so if you pay it, you'll get something for it.

I personally am not a fan of Avid chips, although there's nothing wrong with the chip or the database look up. I've had a couple of dogs with them. My irritation is that they charge every time you want to update your info -- which is a big deterrent to a lot of people keeping it up to date. I think it's a flawed business model, as you _want _people updating frequently and engaging with their online registration regularly in case a cell number or email address changes, even if they don't move.

For me personally, the bottom of the barrel is 24PetWatch, which is widely used by public shelters. I've heard (but not confirmed) they don't participate in the AAHA database, creating extra steps to connect the chip number to the registration worker if the dog is found (strike one). I know from personal experience that they bombard registrants with solicitation for an unnecessary annual plan, but their premium plan lacks the cool features of Home Again's (paying it gets the ability to make "unlimited changes" online to your chip record in exchange for $17/year ...that ought to be free IMHO). Unlike Home Again, the 24PW sales materials aren't nearly as clear that the chip stays registered even if you don't pay them another dime (strike two). 

My own experience with a dog I have that has a 24PW chip has not given me much confidence in them--I got a random call from 4 states away claiming to have found my dog, who was sitting at home, right next to me; their rep just connected the call and instantly got off the line, making it impossible to sort out what was going on. They've also been very hard for me to get on the phone to fix stuff like that. (Strike three).

Those are the big companies in my area. I don't know other smaller companies, so I'm curious to hear other people experiences with chip company selection and scannability.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

For anyone curious, here's the AAHA database system:
Microchip Search | AAHA Universal Pet Microchip Lookup


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Magwart said:


> For anyone curious, here's the AAHA database system:
> Microchip Search | AAHA Universal Pet Microchip Lookup


Well that link doesn't work well. I have two with 24 hour pet watch and 1 with home again and it didn't find any of them.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

When the chip is scanned a company name and phone number should pop up on the scanner. Call that number, say you've adopted the dog and they can change it for you. When I got my old dog back from my ex that's how I changed his chip information


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

River-Otter said:


> Gwenhwyfair, do you happen to know a brand of chip easily read by a universal scanner?


Data Mars is definitely one...

Companion Animal ID - Datamars

I think they are marketed as Bayer brand too...but double check that as I'm not sure.

In edit, Magwart beat me to it. So I am seconding her very good suggestions.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Also, register with multiple open d-base registries. Most have a one time fee only. The three mentioned are Petlink, the AKC and the other Magwart mentions, AAHA.

Stupid that we have to do that, but at this time it's the best way to help ensure a CHIP will be read and cross referenced to the owner's information.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you. I'll be calling HomeAgain today or this weekend to see what my options are to get my name added to the chip at the lowest cost (free!?) possible. Lots of good info here. I would still rather my dogs not have unnatural implants under their skin, but I had little control over this situation as I didn't get Kaze until he was 2 years old. What's done is done. Time to move forward...


----------



## River-Otter (Jun 1, 2015)

Thank you very much Magwart, Gwenhwyfair.
In my area there has been a lot of dog and livestock theft, and I'm about to chip every animal we own.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Datamars makes livestock-specific chips -- they have a whole branch of the company that handles cattle, I think.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> Well that link doesn't work well. I have two with 24 hour pet watch and 1 with home again and it didn't find any of them.


If you click on the "Participating Companies" tab, this is what it has:

"Currently, these companies are incorporated into the tool:


AKC Reunite
EIDAP
Found Animals
HomeAgain
HomewardBound
InfoPet
Microchip I.D. Solutions
Microchip ID Systems, Inc.
Nanochip ID Inc.
PetKey
PetLink
Petstablished
Save This Life
SmartTag Microchip
911PetChip"
 It did recognize that my oldest kitty's chip number as an AVID chip, and gave the contact information for them. It also recognized my next oldest kitty's alphanumerical chip number as being a 24PetWatch chip, and gave the contact information for them.

Did you leave any spaces or put in any punctuation marks?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I just went thru this a couple days ago..All my dogs are chipped with akccar.org.

I just rescued a puppy, I got his shot record. There was a label with a long number on it that I didn't realize was a microchip number..Vet scanned it, the numbers matched..We put the number into the aaha database where it came up with "nothing" however, they also give you a list of other possible chip providers it "may" be registered with. They also give you 1800 numbers for those companies.

I called Home Again, that ran the number, nothing..Anyhow, they told me, that no matter "what" chip provider the chip is registered with, Home Again, would have it in their database. They are a one stop registry of chips...She told me he was most likely "chipped" but not registered so I could register THAT number with anyone and it would end up going into the Home Again registry.

Since my dogs are all registered with akccar.org. I chose that one..If you do it online its 17.99 , send it in, and it's 20 something. 

So in the end, if your dog's chip is not in the Home Again database, you might as well assume whomever chipped him, did not end up registering it..Also it is highly recommended you DO NOT REMOVE the existing chip..

I should add that 17.99 reg fee is for 'life'.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah, chips need to be registered, and the contact info kept up-to-date for them to serve their intended purpose. 

A lot of people still don't realize that chips don't work like a GPS tracking system... they don't "track" the pet, they just identify it. I can't tell you how many times I've heard "My dog got lost, and the chip didn't work, because we couldn't find him."....


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh geeze. Reading that list of all the registries, as a former d-base admin, what a pile o doodoo.

Let's see how inefficient and stupid we can make a system meant to streamline returning lost animals to owners. :crazy:




LeoRose said:


> If you click on the "Participating Companies" tab, this is what it has:
> 
> "Currently, these companies are incorporated into the tool:
> 
> ...


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Oh geeze. Reading that list of all the registries, as a former d-base admin, what a pile o doodoo.
> 
> Let's see how inefficient and stupid we can make a system meant to streamline returning lost animals to owners. :crazy:


What would you do to improve it?


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't think microchips are complicated at all? I guess I don't understand the confusion.

As a former shelter and current vet worker - I scan the chip. A company name pops up, a phone number, and a chip number. I call the phone number and they tell me the animal's info.

I also feel that most chips are easily read by most scanners. I have yet to encounter a problem. I feel the most common ones are home again and petwatch.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

LeoRose said:


> .
> 
> Did you leave any spaces or put in any punctuation marks?


Nope just typed in the chip number like on the instructions. It didn't even recognize the Home Again chip. 

shrug. Oh well. The shelters here use 24 hour pet watch and that is what my shelter dogs are chipped with I'm not terribly worried.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Both my dogs are chipped and registered but they can never get a reading of it at my vets.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado is chipped through Microchip4Solutions, Jasmine and the cats are microchipped through EIDAP. So far no issues updating the information or reading the chips

The rescue I work with uses 24HourPetWatch


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Anubis_Star said:


> I don't think microchips are complicated at all? I guess I don't understand the confusion.
> 
> As a former shelter and current vet worker - I scan the chip. A company name pops up, a phone number, and a chip number. I call the phone number and they tell me the animal's info.
> 
> I also feel that most chips are easily read by most scanners. I have yet to encounter a problem. I feel the most common ones are home again and petwatch.


Anubis Star,

If you read my post, you will see a prime example of the confusion. In summary, the one vet's office could read it. The other could not detect a chip no less be able to read it. This happened a week ago.

Lynn & Traveler


----------

